# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks [36-19] @ Minnesota Timberwolves [11-42]*
 | Sunday, February 24 2008 | Minneapolis, Minnesota | Target Center | 6:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

Jason Kidd’s season debut with the Dallas Mavericks was underwhelming. His second game helped remind the team why it traded for Kidd in the first place.

After recording his highest assist total in more than a month, Kidd looks to continue to help the Mavericks emerge from their recent slump as they visit the struggling Minnesota Timberwolves on Sunday.

Dallas (36-19) acquired Kidd from New Jersey on Tuesday, hoping the 14-year veteran could help the Mavericks keep pace with the top teams in the loaded Western Conference. The Mavericks failed to do so in Kidd’s first game Wednesday, falling 104-93 against conference-leading New Orleans for their fourth loss in five games.

Kidd had eight points, five assists and six turnovers while consistently getting outmatched by Hornets point guard Chris Paul in that contest. He bounced back Friday, however, notching 15 assists and four steals as Dallas beat Memphis 98-83.

“I was a little bit more relaxed just to play basketball,” said Kidd, who delivered his highest assist total since he had a season-high 17 against New York on Jan. 16. “Leading up to that first game, it had been a little bit of a circus. Now that we can concentrate on the game of basketball, that’s what I have to do.”

Kidd’s latest performance impressed his new teammates.

“He was decisive and knew who he wanted to get the ball to, when he wanted to get it to them, and he looked like he found his rhythm,” said Jason Terry, who scored 22 points Friday. “That’s the Jason Kidd we know.”

Kidd, the co-Rookie of the Year when he played with Dallas in 1995, is averaging 11.1 points - his lowest mark since 1996-97 - and shooting a career-worst 36.7 percent from the field. But he’s one of only three players averaging double figures in assists at 10.4 per game.

“When he’s in the air and looks like he’s got nowhere to go, he throws a crosscourt pass to wide open shooters,” Dallas forward Dirk Nowitzki said. “That’s why he’s one of the best passers this league has ever seen.”

Kidd will try to live up to that reputation as he faces the Timberwolves (11-42), who have lost six of seven to reclaim the worst record in the West.

Minnesota shot 50.6 percent from the field on Thursday, but point guard Sebastian Telfair missed a shot at the buzzer as the Wolves lost 100-99 against San Antonio. It was their fifth defeat in six home games since a four-game win streak at the Target Center.

“We know we’re not going to the playoffs this year,” Telfair said. “We got to get what we can get out of the rest of these games. We need to keep learning.”

Thursday’s narrow defeat against the reigning NBA champions overshadowed Minnesota center Al Jefferson’s 28-point performance. Jefferson hadn’t reached 20 points in any of his previous five games - his longest drought of the season.

Jefferson has averaged 23.5 points and 12.5 rebounds in two losses this season to the Mavericks, who are looking to sweep the season series for the second consecutive campaign. Dallas has won the last seven meetings, including all four in 2006-07.

Kidd has averaged 10.0 points, 8.0 rebounds and 6.5 assists in two games against Minnesota this season.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Sebastian Telfair - Randy Foye - Corey Brewer - Ryan Gomes - Al Jefferson*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Wolves:* 
*Mavs:* 









​


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

OMGz, I'm gonna be there. I'm so excited for this game... I'm going to take some pictures, so... yeah. Go Mavs. I bet I'm gonna get some dirty looks for wearing Mavs apparel.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Have fun and don't forget the pics


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

JKidd cant shoot but hes always been clutch...see that 3 pointer?


----------



## thecatcher (Aug 31, 2007)

6 assists in the first quarter, pretty good


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

who knew Devean George could pass like that?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

10 assist for Kidd at halftime. He missed an easy layup but hit a last second 3. I guess Jet shoots out of necessity because hes the main one running and dunking.This Minnesota team is actually good. They are playing great D but the Mavs have missed a lot of wide open jumpers(cough JHo cough). Maybe we under appreciated George. He is a great passer in the reborn running Mavs system. We look a lot like Phoenix looked 2 years ago offensively. We are getting super wide open three pointers now. Is it just me or has Dirk been real scrappy lately?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hers something Kidd brings that you cant measure: In the half court defenders fear his passes so much the jostle and fight more. Those are team fouls that get us in the bonus early.


----------



## thecatcher (Aug 31, 2007)

ok, i think the game is over, just give kidd another 3 rebs!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

15 assists against Memphis, then 17 assists against Minnesota

Kidd has soooo many weapons


----------



## thecatcher (Aug 31, 2007)

a better barometer would be when the mavs face the spurs


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... I haven't been typed after a DAL & MIN game in 2 years now.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Have fun and don't forget the pics


Kk. I didn't. So I only got pictures from the second half, I hope no one is terribly offended. My camera died and I had to go buy batteries. The first person told me that they didn't sell batteries, so I kinda think she was lying to me because I was wearing a Mavs shirt, but that's besides the point. 

I really wanted to see Jason's first triple double as a Maverick, but he fell 3 rebounds short  I took a lot of pictures of him... probably because he had the ball the most. I'm not a photographer, but I think I did a pretty good job. I didn't realize I didn't need flash until the end of the game when the starters were out, so some may look kinda dark.




^Probably my favorite shot I got.





^Huddle!

^I thought you guys would like some Barea and Bass action.

^Kinda blurry, but makes me giggle nonetheless.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Those are some nice pics, but I expected your camera to die, it always happens in such situations


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Kk. I didn't. So I only got pictures from the second half, I hope no one is terribly offended. My camera died and I had to go buy batteries. The first person told me that they didn't sell batteries, so I kinda think she was lying to me because I was wearing a Mavs shirt, but that's besides the point.
> 
> I really wanted to see Jason's first triple double as a Maverick, but he fell 3 rebounds short  I took a lot of pictures of him... probably because he had the ball the most. I'm not a photographer, but I think I did a pretty good job. I didn't realize I didn't need flash until the end of the game when the starters were out, so some may look kinda dark.


Nice pictures! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

FWIW, flash doesn't do much unless you are fairly close to the action, and, if you are sitting so close, players would start complaining about being blinded by the flash, and you'd be: 1) asked to stop, or 2) escorted out by the security... :lol:



Ahem.... maybe I am speaking from experience, or maybe not. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, what are your thoughts on Wright after seeing him in 3 games (minimal minutes) thus far?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

He attacks the rim on rebounds...there was one play were Dirk threw him the rock and he stood there waiting for any Mav to come get it. He really looked at Dirk like what the ****?!! Nobody even ran over to cover him so he stroked a deep two.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nice pictures! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> FWIW, flash doesn't do much unless you are fairly close to the action, and, if you are sitting so close, players would start complaining about being blinded by the flash, and you'd be: 1) asked to stop, or 2) escorted out by the security... :lol:
> 
> ...


Well.... I wasn't fairly close... so... I didn't know. I'm just upset that the best quality picture came out of Barea.. Nobody wants a picture of him.

Nice story though. I'm assuming that you are speaking out of experience, or someone you know has done that. I'll keep that in mind the next time that I go, and next time, I'm gonna get really good seats. So.. Yeah. I was in section 136 row X. Heh

I forgot one. Here you go, ed. 

I thought you might appreciate it  I can't tell you what Brandon is doing... that might be better left a secret... Or at least the red haired lady behind the photographer thinks so. Haha.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> I really wanted to see Jason's first triple double as a Maverick, but he fell 3 rebounds short


Well, actually he's had several as a Maverick. :angel:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, the second time around.

You know what I mean, you don't need to be technical. :tongue:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> I forgot one. Here you go, ed.
> 
> I thought you might appreciate it  I can't tell you what Brandon is doing... that might be better left a secret... Or at least the red haired lady behind the photographer thinks so. Haha.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bass hasn't been too impressive lately, but at least that red haired lady is happy....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought Bass is always impressive :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bass is ALWAYS impressive, but he "hasn't been *TOO* impressive lately."

He's like Michael Jordan.... to me. :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, if we have MJ there should be no doubt who is going to win the championship this year. :raised_ey


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Are you guys referring to my sig? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Are you guys referring to my sig? :raised_ey


Nope... we are talking about Bass, MY Jordan. :biggrin:


----------

